# Trane Heat Pump Assistance



## outsideperson (Feb 16, 2009)

Despite my best effort to find a good installer, the installation of a new heat pump system has been a nightmare.  Thankfully, with persistence, I have been able to get problems resolved.

However, over the weekend, I realized that during the defrost cycle, the auxiliary heat does not kick in.  I had 40 degree air coming out of the registers during the defrost cycle.  Outside temperature was in the high 20s.  When I put the system in emergency heat mode, I did get warm air from the registers.  There must be a wiring problem.  Before I call in the installer again, I would like to find out what is the correct wiring.  I dont plan to change any of the wiring myself, I just would like to know what is correct so I can make sure the job is done right.

Below is the information on the equipment and how they are wired:

Trane Heat Pump:  4TWX5024A1000A
Air Handler:           4TEE3F1B1000A
Thermostat:       TCONT802AS32DAA
10 KW back-up heat:   WBAYHTR1410BRKR

The wiring is as follows:

Thermostat > Air Handler > Heat Pump

Red	>	Red	>	Red
Orange	>	Orange	>	Orange
Blue	>	Blue	>	Blue
Yellow	>	Yellow	>	Yellow
Green	>	Green	>	Green (not wired  just hanging loose)
W1 white   >	W1 white

The dip switches on the air handler are set as follows for Comfort-R:

1	off
2	on
3	off
4	off
5	on
6	on
7	on
8	off

The green wire to the heat pump is connected at the air handler, but just hanging down and not connected to anything at the heat pump.

Also, my understanding was the auxiliary heat was to go on in two stages.  Is the wiring setup to do this?

Any help that can be provided will be gratefully appreciated.  I just want the system to run correctly.  Thanks.


----------



## kok328 (Feb 16, 2009)

Any jumper wires in the T-stat or terminal strip inside the unit itself?

Green wire is for the indoor fan blower motor.


----------



## outsideperson (Feb 17, 2009)

at the thermostat, the R and Rc have a jumper between them.  There are no other jumpers at the thermostat, air handler or heat pump.


----------



## kok328 (Feb 17, 2009)

Unfortunately, I don't know much about heat pump control wiring but, it sounds like your missing a jumper wire somewhere.


----------



## whyme (Feb 18, 2009)

i almost went into hvac boy i'm sure glad i didnt, cold during the winter, hot durring the summer then its all back breaking labor , while you get nothing for PAY!!! gee sign me up!!!!!


----------

